# Coffee marinade for brisket?



## austexrod (Apr 7, 2012)

I started to marinade the Easter Sunday brisket and thought I read where some used brewed coffee to marinade their meat. Anyone have and advice, thoughts questions or concerns? Thank you


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is a link to a couple of coffee marinades 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=coffee+marinades


----------



## austinl (Apr 9, 2012)

I use coffee in lots of things and it seems to have very different outcomes depending on what else is in there; very complex substance.  I suggest you boldly try lots of recipes that involve it.  The only specific suggestion I have is to substitute about 20% of a beef stock with freshly-brewed plain black coffee for something like beef stew.


----------

